# New baby girl



## TXsouthrngrl (Sep 25, 2009)

Well you guys were right...I didnt get them seperated in time and Sweety ended up preggo. I was worried since she was so young but she had her with no problems. :leap: I think she is just about the cutest thing I've ever seen. :kidred:

Here are a couple of pics....Candy was born Jan 30th and looks just like her mom...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on your little girl

glad mom didnt have any complications


Now keep your doe and her doeling separate from the buck for a good long while. Dont want her to get bred back again as she will go into heat even when nursing her doeling


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

A baby having a baby......but aren't they both sooooo adorebale!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

TXsouthrngrl said:


> I think she is just about the cutest thing I've ever seen. :kidred:


So true! Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## TXsouthrngrl (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks...Mom and baby are in a pen by themselves. I had to kick Bosco out of his pen and put Itsy in there since Sweety did not like her around her baby and a few fights started. I was worried because Sweety has horns but the little one Itsy was getting fell off and haven't grown back. I guess I can put her back in when Candy is a bit older.

Poor Bosco is free range right now but with all the dogs I think he is safe. They dont bother him and they dont let any strange animals on the property.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah mom is going to be extra protective. I would keep them separate till Candy is 5-7 days old and then you can move them back in -- there will be head butting and such for a couple hours to a day and then they will sort it out and get along fine.


----------



## TXsouthrngrl (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Stacey, Candy is a week today so maybe I'll try and put Itsy back in with them and see what happens. 

Sweety HAS calmed down a lot. If anyone besides me picked up Candy, she started making all sorts of crazy noises. I guess since I'm her "mommy" she didn't care if I held her. She just came over and sniffed a bit then went about her business.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she trusts you -- thats an awesome thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.....look at her...... she is so cute.....congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

That little girl is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!  

:hug: congrats!


----------



## TXsouthrngrl (Sep 25, 2009)

So I put Itsy back in yesterday and they did butt for awhile but as of this morning, everyone seems to be doing fine. Thanks again for the advice Stacey. :thumbup: :wahoo:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

cdtrum said:


> A baby having a baby......but aren't they both sooooo adorebale!


How old was the doe? :scratch:


----------



## TXsouthrngrl (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd have to check to make sure but she's either 7 or 8 months now. I had read from one place that they didnt start breeding till about 6 months so I thought I had more time to seperate the girls from the boy. So either I read it wrong or they didnt have correct info since Candy is here now.

Now I know better and luckily Sweety made it through the whole thing.


----------

